# Soliton JR low /no output



## dpkahmke (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello All: I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience with a Soliton JR controller. I'm powering up and all looks fine, in the software (no errors, status "Running"), but the output on the controller tops out at 6 volts (Via voltmeter), obviously not enough to run the motor. I have lifted the drive wheels of the ground (on a lift), and they spin with the throttle, so I can see that the control voltage is getting to the controller. and "Some" voltage is getting out to the motor. I've checked the throttle .8 Volts at rest and 5.1 at full. Config reads 18% / 96% for the throttle calibration. I've actually in the troubleshooting process disconnected all the other inputs and outputs to remove variables. The pack is 92 volts and read fine on the input terminals. The 12 volt supply is a traditional car battery and a DC-DC reading 12.2 under load (13.6 without load). I feel I'm missing something simple since I don't see any errors in the software. Any help would be appreciated as after several days of "banging my head against the wall" I'm ready to replace with simpler and cheaper unit, although I'd really like to not spend any more money. Again thanks in advance.
Daniel


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Look through the settings page and see if the battery parameters are set incorrectly. Sols had a motor never exceed voltage setting and a current never exceed that are co related. Easiest is to reset to defaults then recal the throttle. If it is configured correctly you may have a dying igbt which Tesseract said might be common by now.


----------



## dpkahmke (Mar 3, 2013)

piotrsko said:


> Look through the settings page and see if the battery parameters are set incorrectly. Sols had a motor never exceed voltage setting and a current never exceed that are co related. Easiest is to reset to defaults then recal the throttle. If it is configured correctly you may have a dying igbt which Tesseract said might be common by now.


Thanks I'll have look and make sure that they are inversely related.


----------

